# New and Confused..lol



## Christinals (Sep 9, 2010)

I am new to the boards. Hello everyone 
My Dr. found that my thyroid was enlarged and sent me to have an ultrasound and blood work, which then led to a FNA (which was inconclusive). They are asking me to do it all again. It's been 6 months. I am headed back for another ultrasound. Can someone tell me what these numbers mean (boold work). And what the ultrasound concludes? Not really sure what I am reading..lol Is this something I should pursue? I thought I would make a quick note that I don't have any symptoms. This all started with a physical exam. The FNA was terrible...I really wish I could avoid it.

Anyway. Here is all sorts of information. Sorry for such a long post.
Any information would be great!

Blood work:
My TPO-AB was 122 (High)
Prolactin was 3.6 (normal)
T3 was 3.3 (normal)
T4 was 1.3 (normal)
Thyroglobulin antibodies were 1266 (very high) ??
Thyroglobulin was 5

AND my FNA report:
Non-diagnostic. Repeat FNA recommended
Cells Present:
follicular cells: rare <--what is this???
macrophages
lymphocytes

1.4cm firm nodule

My ultrasound:
Right lobe is heterogeneous. In the mid pole there is a 1.4 X 1.5 X 1.3 nodule that has a thin hypoechoic rim and is heterogeneous otherwise.
Right size... 4.3 X 2.0 X 2.1 cm

Left lobe is heterogeneous, but no descrete cysts or nodules are seen.
Left lobe .... 4.3 X 1.9 X 1.9 cm

Isthmus: 0.5 cm

Thanks again!
Maybe you guys can make some sense of this?


----------



## Leslie126 (Sep 2, 2010)

I can't help a ton with labs... but when I had my FNA mine was "suspicious", therefore they took out 1/2 of my thyroid. My problem was they left the other half (saying it was best for me) and that had nodules too, but very tiny. The nodules are now growing & I have so many symptoms (ie: exhaustions, irregular periods, hair loss, cold all the time, severe headaches & migraines, etc) The FNA wasn't bad for me, but they used a numbing spray when they did it & I was 5 months pregnant. They would spray & then insert needle, spray & insert needle. Wasn't pleasant - but not painful.
I will say surgery was worse then my c-section - but you have to remember everytime you swallow (which is natural) you are using what was cut on.... therefore there isnt much of a rest period.
Simply knowing what I am going through now - have it looked at, have it taken care of - do whatever you can.... becasue you do not want to feel like I do now! I haven't felt well in years!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Christinals (Sep 9, 2010)

Would you have been better off to have the thyroid completely removed?
Why would they leave the other half? For hormonal reasons?
I am so sorry for your pain. YIKES, I too had a c-section with both of my children...ouch. What is your prognosis now?

I haven't had regular periods in about 2 years....but thought I was getting older.
I just started taking blood pressure medication because my bp was 150/90 ish (at times). That would be my ONLY "symptoms". I am generally a healthy person. My only surgery was in 2007 for pericardial effusion - there was never a diagnosis of why it happened. I didn't know the Thyroid did so much, and could reak such havock!

Thanks for the information. I really appreciate it.
-Christi


----------



## christine95616 (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi:

I pretty new here too. In fact I just posted something yesterday with a very similar title lol. Well, I got an ultrasound and an FNA too, I also have many of the symptoms that the person before me wrote. My FNA was also inconclusive for cancer but they did find abnormal cells. Did they find any abnormal cells?

My ultrasound, which I got before my FNA showed an enlarged goiter and nodule. I knew about the goiter. I have been told for over 12 years that I had a large thyroid but my blood tests were always within standard range. So no one ever did anything about it my large thyroid and I just dealt with my symptoms, which have gotten increasing worse over the past 6 years.

Right now, I have been scheduled for surgery to have the right side of my lobe removed. It will be done on Sept 20th. I am so scared. I'll be especially upset if I still have these symptoms.

When you got your ultrasound did they find anything at all?

Christine-


----------



## Christinals (Sep 9, 2010)

Christine,

My FNA was inconclusive. They said there wasn't enought tissue to sample. So I have to go in for a REDO...Great!

My ultrasound showed one 1.5 cm solid nodule hypoechoic and heterogenius.
Not sure what any of this really means. However, that is why the did the FNA. I am scheduled for another ultrasound Monday and we will see what they say from there. It's been six months since my last U/S.

Are you having the lobe removed because of the "abnormal" cells? Is that what is generally done when abnormal cells are found? I am really uneducated when it comes to this stuff. I am just beginning my education through the world wide web.  Very scary stuff.

Thanks for your input. All the best to you!


----------



## Leslie126 (Sep 2, 2010)

They simply told me at that time it was in my best interest to keep 1/2 of my thyroid in to have as much of a normal function as possible... but they knew of the nodules on that side at that time - I guess I didn't or atleast don't remember it.
I currently have 4 nodules on the remaining side, but mine are all in mm, therefore not large enough (in their eyes) to biopsy or remove.
Not sure on prognosis... currently he is increasing my dosage of thyroid suppliment to lower my levels. if the levels are low enough he says it will stop the nodules from growing and possible make them decrease in size. The only problem is my levels are not decreaseing... they are increasing! Therefore... are my nodules growing too? is that why I am feeling worse? 
I just emailed my Endo asking for a long list of tests.... we will see!


----------



## Christinals (Sep 9, 2010)

What a mess. 
I hope you get the tests you need.

At what point does a Dr. require an uptake test (RAIU)?
Is this something you have done or should do? What is your experience?
I don't know much about it other than what I have read on these
boards. I am wondering if maybe I should request this before going in for
another FNA. From my understanding though the FNA is the only way
to get definitive answers (whatever that means lol).

Not that you want more surgery, but are you hoping to have the rest
removed? It sounds like they have done you a disservice by leaving it
in.

I am so sorry! I hope you get some answers soon. Please post your test results when you get them done.

-Christi


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Christinals said:


> I am new to the boards. Hello everyone
> My Dr. found that my thyroid was enlarged and sent me to have an ultrasound and blood work, which then led to a FNA (which was inconclusive). They are asking me to do it all again. It's been 6 months. I am headed back for another ultrasound. Can someone tell me what these numbers mean (boold work). And what the ultrasound concludes? Not really sure what I am reading..lol Is this something I should pursue? I thought I would make a quick note that I don't have any symptoms. This all started with a physical exam. The FNA was terrible...I really wish I could avoid it.
> 
> Anyway. Here is all sorts of information. Sorry for such a long post.
> ...


Welcome to the board.

Yikes! {{{{Thyroglobulin antibodies were 1266 (very high) ??}}}} Lord have mercy!! I think that if I were you, I would want a radioactive uptake scan (RAIU) and the heck w/ the sonogram as they do have limitations both human and technology-wise.

I would like you to read this also.....

http://www.thyca.org/thyroglobulin.htm

And re the follicular cells this little sign means < (less than) or below the designated suggested range but that they think they are there.

For this reason, once again, I suggest the RAIU and definitely the FNA again if need be.

Heterogenous means irregularities and hypoechoic means that there are focal regions but what they are is uncertain. It could be benign or cancerous.

So, I hate this for you and care very much about what is happening with you. I will have to be on your motivational team and insist that you move forward with all necessary tests.

We are here for you. Sending giant hugs,


----------



## Christinals (Sep 9, 2010)

Wow, that is a lot of information.
My levels are well above the "high" marker.
I have to tell you that my END Dr. said my levels were normal.
When I asked for my report, that is when I saw the numbers for myself.
Needless to say, I haven't been back.

Thanks to my General Physician, she was the one who suggested
that I go back for another Ultrasound. I love my GP, however, what type of Dr should I be seeing at this point? END? Surgeon - if so what kind? 
My GP is not specialized in this.
I only visited my END Dr. 2 times. Once as an introduction and then FNA.
I wasn't all that impressed.

What does follicular mean? Is it normal?

Thanks for your support and I will ask for a RAIU.

-Christi


----------



## Leslie126 (Sep 2, 2010)

Christinals said:


> What a mess.
> I hope you get the tests you need.
> 
> At what point does a Dr. require an uptake test (RAIU)?
> ...


To date I have never had an uptake scan - never even heard of one before being on these boards. That is one of the tests I emailed my Endo requesting. Again as both you & my experiences FNA does not give "devinitive answers" as mine was suspicous (and was NOT cancer) and yours was inconclusive..... So not sure what the answer is - as I am learning too.
Not that I want more surgery - but the first time I saw this Endo I asked for it... I simply want to feel better!!!! I want it out! I agree, they should have taken it all out & if anyone ever asks my opionion that will always be my answer!!!!
I saw in another of your posts you werent' impressed w/your Endo. The first Endo I went to that did my FNA I went back for results & found a new one. I did NOT like him at all... I kept w/her until surgery, then she changed over to pediatrics & cleared me to my regular MD. Now that this has come back up I found a new one that spent over 1 hour with me on my first visit & I really liked him - I am just concerned that the only test he wants to run is TSH. And now learning on here there is so much more to your thyroid then just the TSH ..... so I am requesting more.
Good luck & keep us informed... as will I.


----------



## Christinals (Sep 9, 2010)

Best of luck to you.
Just to clarify...you are seeing an Endo or a regular MD?

Please keep us posted.
Thx again,
Christi


----------



## Leslie126 (Sep 2, 2010)

Christinals said:


> Best of luck to you.
> Just to clarify...you are seeing an Endo or a regular MD?
> 
> Please keep us posted.
> ...


I am seeing an Endo. I just emailed his office today requesting a long list of tests due to the way I feel on a daily basis... we shall see!


----------



## Christinals (Sep 9, 2010)

Best of luck!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Christinals said:


> Wow, that is a lot of information.
> My levels are well above the "high" marker.
> I have to tell you that my END Dr. said my levels were normal.
> When I asked for my report, that is when I saw the numbers for myself.
> ...


Hey, Christi!! Here is info on follicular..........

http://www.endocrineweb.com/cafol.html


----------



## Christinals (Sep 9, 2010)

Is it common to have follicuar cells present on a normal/benign FNA?
It is all very scary. I guess I should be a lttle more proactive!

Thanks.
Christi


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Christinals said:


> Is it common to have follicuar cells present on a normal/benign FNA?
> It is all very scary. I guess I should be a lttle more proactive!
> 
> Thanks.
> Christi


Your FNA was inconclusive. That in my book is not normal.

We are to help you be proactive. Yes; read and learn so you can speak w/knowledge. We will give you the support you need.

It is sad to be so sick and have to advocate for yourself but that does just seem that for the most part, that is the way it is.


----------



## Christinals (Sep 9, 2010)

Thank you Andros.
You all have been most helpful!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Christinals said:


> Thank you Andros.
> You all have been most helpful!


Kind of slow this weekend. Others will be along. Stick with us. We "love" to help.

And by presenting your case, you in effect are helping others. Believe that or not. It's a 2-way street.

hugs,


----------



## Christinals (Sep 9, 2010)

I appreciate each and every one of you!
Thanks again and again.

I can't wait to see where this journey leads me, and no doubt keep asking questions.
I will still be going for my ultrasound Monday, but I am requesting more tests.
Since the Dr. is requesting a repeat FNA, is it still necessary for an uptake?

It has been six months since my blood was tested. Maybe those TGAB's were a fluke? lol....wishful thinking, I know...lol
How often should blood tests be done?

It has been very interesting to read other stories. Very helpful and empowering.

--Christi


----------



## Christinals (Sep 9, 2010)

Well...
I went in for my ultrasound today.
The tech couldn't say much. But she indicated there were a couple 
smaller nodules on my left side that seemed to be "fluid filled". 
Which I guessthat's better than solid.

She said I could come back in and get copies of the report in about 10 days.
They want to make sure the doctor sees it first. I don't intend to have any significant conclusions from this report, but it will be interesting to see if there are any differences between the two ultrasound reports since they were done at different locations. I really liked this tech. She spent a lot of time with me.

I am going to wait and see what the Dr. thinks and then possibly repeat the FNA or request an uptake. I am also going to ask the Dr. why noone has ever said anything about those antibodies. And why they don't seem to think it's significant. 1266?

Anyway,
Here's to another great week!

Christi


----------

